# It's a trail **** show in Fernie, BC. Help...#boycottparastone



## jaggittens (Oct 25, 2007)

VISITING FERNIE THIS YEAR, RIDE MOUNTAIN BIKES? HELP...#BOYCOTTPARASTONE

Simon House. Resident asshole capitalist developer in Fernie has shut down a huge section of the Fernie Trails Alliance trail network and is threatening legal action againts the non-profit. I wont get into the details, but suffice to say it is not good for local trail users. Do some research online and make up your own mind. Regardless, this is a blow to Fernie trials. Simon has made buckets of money, as have many business owners, with the development of the trail network via the hard work done by volunteers. Please boycott the Tipple Beer and Wine store, Fernie Hotel and Pub and any and all services from Parastone directly. #boycottparastone

https://fernietrailsalliance.com/2020/01/fta-bows-out-from-managing-ridgemont-january-2020/

https://fernietrailsalliance.com/2020/01/further-information-behind-ridgemont-january-2020/


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Meh, private land and no land use agreement?


----------



## jaggittens (Oct 25, 2007)

They've been trying for years. The land owners granted access for winter grooming and summer trail maintenace for years before Parastone got involved. But yes, no land use agreement. Not for lack of trying. Threatening to sue a non-profit is meh? OK


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I was in Fernie a bunch of times last summer with my daughter. Ridgemont is her favourite riding area. It was disappointing AF for her with Ridgmont being closed. This seals the deal on looking for some alternative destinations for her this upcoming riding season. 

Pretty sure I rented a house off VRBO or AirBnB from one of the owners of the Fernie Hotel. Not sure where the liquor store is located but the fkn assholes at the private liquor store beside the BC store right by one of the big grocery stores and the Fernie Hotel, will never earn a penny from me again in this lifetime. Or the next one for that matter.

EDIT: just checked. Yup. The Tipple is the place!!! Sir - you can count on me to not only boycott them, but to **** all over them whenever the occasion arises. What a bunch of dicks who work there. That place gives Fernie a bad name for all non-locals. Fk them.


----------



## CycleKrieg (Dec 19, 2013)

This seems a case where someone's lawyer had too much time on their hands.

That being said, living the USA, where we have too many bored lawyers, you learn not to do anything without MOUs and multiple sign-offs. "We flagged this trail, do agree this works?" "Here is our GPS track for this trail, would you sign off on it?"

Wrong or right, doing things on people's land, even with their permission, without some documents covering your rear end is not the smartest idea ever.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I was in Fernie a bunch of times last summer with my daughter. Ridgemont is her favourite riding area. It was disappointing AF for her with Ridgmont being closed. This seals the deal on looking for some alternative destinations for her this upcoming riding season.
> 
> Pretty sure I rented a house off VRBO or AirBnB from one of the owners of the Fernie Hotel. Not sure where the liquor store is located but the fkn assholes at the private liquor store beside the BC store right by one of the big grocery stores and the Fernie Hotel, will never earn a penny from me again in this lifetime. Or the next one for that matter.
> 
> EDIT: just checked. Yup. The Tipple is the place!!! Sir - you can count on me to not only boycott them, but to **** all over them whenever the occasion arises. What a bunch of dicks who work there. That place gives Fernie a bad name for all non-locals. Fk them.


I'd like to hear more about your experience at the liquor store.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

So would I.


----------



## jaggittens (Oct 25, 2007)

CycleKrieg said:


> s
> 
> That being said, living the USA, where we have too many bored lawyers, you learn not to do anything without MOUs and multiple sign-offs. "We flagged this trail, do agree this works?" "Here is our GPS track for this trail, would you sign off on it?"
> 
> Wrong or right, doing things on people's land, even with their permission, without some documents covering your rear end is not the smartest idea ever.


Could not agree more. There are certainly some unanswered questions on both sides of this conundrum. Rogue trail building by old farts and young guns on private and crown land. Political posturing within FTA. Mistakes made during construction of the trails (ie. not surveyed correctly) and hot tempers. I'm a bit conflicted and should have kept my big mouth shut. The heavy handed nature and distrust for capitalist asshole bullies certainly didn't help.


----------



## jaggittens (Oct 25, 2007)

The continuing saga of Parastone. Please continue to boycott Parastone and most notibly the Tipple Beer and Wine store in Fernie. After going after the Fernie Trails Alliance/Fernie Mountain Bike Club, Simon House is still up to his dirty tricks...He's still keeping Ridgemont closed, he's still being a pain in the ass to the FTA but now he's killing (possibly) beavers while mowing down sensitive areas and forcing the city to sue. I wonder why he did this on a long weekend during a pandemic?

Oh and can someone explain WTF this actually means, since to me it's just gobbledy****...

"the proposed construction to redistribute the wetland would infringe upon the initially proposed project scope."

https://www.thefreepress.ca/news/ci...prosecution-against-montane-developments-ltd/


----------



## CycleKrieg (Dec 19, 2013)

“the proposed construction to redistribute the wetland would infringe upon the initially proposed project scope.”

Sounds like someone didn't get his Wetland Report done right and/off messed up the SWPPP (Stormwater Pollution Prevent Plan) or whatever the Canadian equivalent is.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

CycleKrieg said:


> "the proposed construction to redistribute the wetland would infringe upon the initially proposed project scope."
> 
> Sounds like someone didn't get his Wetland Report done right and/off messed up the SWPPP (Stormwater Pollution Prevent Plan) or whatever the Canadian equivalent is.


yeah. sounds like the project would impact a wetland and the required mitigation (build new wetland nearby to replace it) messes up other parts of the project.


----------



## jaggittens (Oct 25, 2007)

I forgot to add. If you do visit Fernie. Please ride in Ridgemont. Screw Simon House and Parastone...


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

jaggittens said:


> I forgot to add. If you do visit Fernie. Please ride in Ridgemont. Screw Simon House and Parastone...


That sounds like a good way to give him the ammunition to paint mountain bikers as the bad guys.


----------



## jaggittens (Oct 25, 2007)

Civil Disobedience


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

jaggittens said:


> Civil Disobedience


Criminal offence.

His property. You dont get to say squat, no matter how much a terrible person he might be. Go find a different trail and let the city and province deal with his environmental violations - or get involved with the city. Do something constructive with your energy instead of bitcing about not being able to ride one somone elses private land.


----------



## CycleKrieg (Dec 19, 2013)

jaggittens said:


> Civil Disobedience


Being a dick ≠ civil disobedience.

As you said, no land use agreement. Frustrating yes, but choices have consequences, including those you don't like. It was someone's choice not to get the paperwork done. That had consequences.


----------



## jaggittens (Oct 25, 2007)

smashysmashy said:


> Criminal offence.
> 
> His property. You dont get to say squat, no matter how much a terrible person he might be. Go find a different trail and let the city and province deal with his environmental violations - or get involved with the city. Do something constructive with your energy instead of bitcing about not being able to ride one somone elses private land.


Yawn...


----------



## jaggittens (Oct 25, 2007)

Get involved with the city? This is not about the environmental destruction. This is about Simon trying to squash the FTA for his grand scheme. He's going around town saying that he is going to put Fernie on the map when it comes to mountain biking. It is the FTA or most importantly the FMBC that put Fernie on the map. The trails that he has destroyed and is now trying to control have been built for decades by volunteers. His grand scheme is to pay to play. **** him.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

jaggittens said:


> Get involved with the city? This is not about the environmental destruction. This is about Simon trying to squash the FTA for his grand scheme. He's going around town saying that he is going to put Fernie on the map when it comes to mountain biking. It is the FTA or most importantly the FMBC that put Fernie on the map. The trails that he has destroyed and is now trying to control have been built for decades by volunteers. His grand scheme is to pay to play. **** him.


His land, he can make any bad decisions he wants with it.

Offer to buy the land form him...


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Trails built on private property are always at risk, even with an agreement.

I am in Kamloops and our biggest net-work (Pineview) is primarily built on private property. Great network, and the land owners have been super generous. But our access to that land is different than access to crown land. And over the past year as user-agreements have expired and small issues have come it has been come clear that use of those trails is fragile.

Unfortunately mountain bikers can be an entitled group. Too many of us treat these trails on private land like we have the right to access them, instead of access being a privilege.

The pay model for trails on private land is getting more common. Pretty rare in Western Canada but head to Eastern Canada and you see it more often. And let us face it, in BC there are a lot of people cruising around on $5000 bikes. Most mountain bikers can easily afford a reasonable trail fee. XC ski areas charge $20/day and they are packed and XC skier are notoriously cheap.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I’m here now. Ridgemont is back open but OMG. What used to be densely forested, dark, exciting riding, has now largely been reduced to wide open, very ho-hum riding. I was very saddened by it yesterday. Gutted actually when I reached the “Four Corners”. 

All that said, I feel really fortunate that my daughter and I got to ride it and enjoy it in all its original glory. And at least the property owner was good enough to re-open it. 

Those trails provided me with decades of casual, low exertion fun. Fernie is still awesome but the loss of Ridgemont is a big one. 

The only real positive post logging thing to occur in there is the renaming of Vortex/Broken Hip to Space Unicorns. Hats off to the person who renamed that fun little stretch.


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

jaggittens said:


> Yawn...


Wow...

The whole idea behind civil disobedience is that it's thought out and planned. The idea, as I understand it, is generally not to prove you, or the group you represent, are law-breaking idiots with no respect for anyone. If you're bored by the constructive criticism given by members of this forum then why even post in the first place?

If you're involved in any form of trail advocacy in Fernie with that attitude I can only hope the land managers, clubs, and individuals involved in trail building distance themselves from you vocally and publically.


----------

